# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Mudas (Frags) de corais

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Muitos de nós fazemos pequenas fragmentações de corais dos nossos aquários.

Que tal mostrar essas mudas "prá" gente?  :yb665: 



Fica umas fotos da minha "jardinagem"  :yb624: 










Nada de mostrar "frags" comprados em lojas. Só vale mesmo aquelas que vimos crescer nos nossos aquários, ou de igual modo vieram de amigos.  :SbOk: 

Tanto é válido para SPS, como LPS, como para corais moles.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Eu tb tenho um pequeno FRAGARIO  :yb624: , foi criado com a intenção de ter uma muda de cada coral existente no meu aquario (caso haja problemas com algum dos corais mãe, fico sempre minimamente prevenido...).
Então aqui vai umas fotos:









Espero que gostem  :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.

----------


## João Castelo

Bonitos frags que andam para aí.

Infelizmente, ainda não tenho para expor. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

JC

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Júlio podes-me dizer como se chama a cola para colar as frags e que tipo de cola a AKI tem?um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Parece que o pessoal está com vergonha de mostrar a FRAGALHADA  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Pedro a cola que eu uso é cola epoxi da deltec, no AKI só deves encontrar super cola 3 em gel.(que tb dá para colar corais duros).
Cump.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> Eu tb tenho um pequeno FRAGARIO ,





> Boas
> Parece que o pessoal está com vergonha de mostrar a FRAGALHADA   
> .


fragario nao posso mostrar mas agora se for fraldario  :yb624:   :yb624:   aí a conversa muda  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite e parabéns pela excelente iniciativa :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: .
O frag que aqui apresento foi feito por mim especificamente para oferecer e ofereci ao Gil Miguel. Depois disso não fiz frags mas espalhei frags do coral em causa, uma Blastomussa merletti pelo meu recife. É um coral magnifico que continua sempre e cada vez mais exuberante.





A colónia "mãe" 

Frag feito a partir de um só pólipo que se dividiu e continua a dividir





Recentemente fiz um outro frag de pavona de que oportunamente colocarei aqui fotografias

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Um dos corais de cultivo caseiro, que gosta tanto do dono que não quer sair cá de casa  :yb624: 

É uma situação que me preocupa, porque pode acontecer algo de desagradável com ele.

Para todos sermos amigos, o frag deverá ser levantado pelo respectivo novo dono  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem , se o Pedro não o quizer ir buscar , eu posso fazer esse sacrifício  :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Um dos corais de cultivo caseiro, que gosta tanto do dono que não quer sair cá de casa 
> 
> É uma situação que me preocupa, porque pode acontecer algo de desagradável com ele.
> 
> Para todos sermos amigos, o frag deverá ser levantado pelo respectivo novo dono


 


> Bem , se o Pedro não o quizer ir buscar , eu posso fazer esse sacrifício 
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Boa noite 
Quanto altruismo :yb677: 

Por um lado temos gente competente a tratar dos corais, um tal de Júlio Macieira :yb665:  que um dia vos apresentarei, e o mais interessante é que esse tal de Júlio Macieira o fez por  :SbOk2: absoluto altruismo e entrega devotada exigindo como recompensa apenas o total sucesso e bem estar do coral e plena satisfação do destinatário...eu...ainda há gente boa... :SbOk3: 
Por outro lado temos o altruismo do sacrificio do Rui Ferreira de Almeida para acolher o coral... :SbOk3: 

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Muito bem, Júlio pf indica-me a data que mais te convém para eu te visitar, pode ser à semana aí a partir das 19:00, uma vez que a essa hora ainda estou em Aveiro sul e fica-me mais rapido de chegar a Coimbra. Fico a aguardar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Podes contar comigo Pedro!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Muito bem, Júlio pf indica-me a data que mais te convém para eu te visitar, pode ser à semana aí a partir das 19:00, uma vez que a essa hora ainda estou em Aveiro sul e fica-me mais rapido de chegar a Coimbra. Fico a aguardar.
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Olá, Pedro Nuno  :Olá: 

Qualquer dia é um bom dia  :Coradoeolhos: 

Entra em contacto comigo préviamente para combinar. 

Exceptuando ás 3ª feiras, que não me encontro em Coimbra, todo os outros dias, é uma questão de combinarmos  :SbOk: 

Aparece com tempo, sempre damos 2 dedos de converssa  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite
Algumas imagens modestas do frag da Stylophora pistillata. 








Algumas imagens de um frag da minha Blastomussa merletti que distribuí pelo sistema. 







De momento é o que posso apresentar. Tendo mais e conseguindo fotografar coloco aqui. 
Estranhamente e apesar de muitos membros da nossa comunidade fazerem frags de excelente qualidade e fotografarem os mesmos, também com qualidade, parece não haver mais ninguém além dos que aqui apresentaram até ao momento... :yb665: 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## David Lemos

Ai vai uma pequena contribuiçao...


A Seriatopora Hystrix quase 6 meses depois (inicio dificil), mas tenho notado mais velocidade nesses dois ultimos meses....



Abraços

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Boas Júlio podes-me dizer como se chama a cola para colar as frags e que tipo de cola a AKI tem?um abraço


Boa noite Pedro:
Aqui vai um link do Ebay onde podes comprar cola Epoxy indicada para Frags e outras colagens.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...5748&rd=1&rd=1

Existe em Cinza e em Rosa, custa £4.49 + £1.99 portes

Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Aqui vai uma actualização do meu fragario/hospital











Cump.

----------

